# So, Yesterday I went down to my town zoning board......



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

I had heard that an ordinance had been passed in my town, 12 hens allowed, no roos, sanitary and humane conditions for the birds, etc..but I had no details. I wanted to make sure it was true (I am still pinching myself), and I wanted details. I wanted to know if permits were needed to build the coop or keep the birds, I wanted to know if there were any rules as far as placement of the coop, or height of the coop...or if there was any detail that would get me in trouble if I overlooked it. 

First I went to the office and had them print out a copy of the ordinance for me. Then I took it upstairs.....

The head honcho checked out the ordinance I was holding, answered my questions and a few minutes later said, " Go get your hens". 

I am SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

I have nothing yet, nothing at all. But my birthday is in May and I will be asking for gift certificates to Tractor Supply and Home Depot. 

And May 19 is the Little Rhody Poultry Fanciers show at the fairground. If they don't sell birds there at least I can see all the breeds and find out who breeds what. But aside from 3 or 4 girls for eggs, I have definately decided that a pair or trio of silkie hens are a MUST HAVE!!!!!!!

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome congrats!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice! Sounds like you will have a busy spring. Wish my town was as accommodating.


----------

